# Halloween stamps!



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

YAY!! These will go nicely with the JOL stamps they put out a couple years ago. I need to post the pic!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't wait for them. They are so creative and cool. I hope like Christmas stamps they become a yearly occurrence. Too bad they won't be here in time for the Walpurgis or Red, White and Dead Card Exchanges.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

So cool! Can't wait to buy them.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

OMG!!!! Thank you so much for posting this!!!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> YAY!! These will go nicely with the JOL stamps they put out a couple years ago. I need to post the pic!



Did you see the Edgar Allan Poe stamps or the vintage Horror Film stamps? I’ll post pictures later!!

Woot!! So excited!!!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Those are great! Will definitely be buying several books of them come autumn.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

That's actually quite a nice design!! Can't wait for them to drop!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

woo hoo-I am ordering mine as soon as I can


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here are the JOL stamps, not sure of their official release date but I bought a few books of them last year. Can’t wait to get the ones from this year!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

The 2016 Jack O' Lantern stamps were released on September 29th, not sure of the preorder date. Hopefully, they'll release them sooner.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Those look great! Too bad that in my frugality, I am still using the very first 39 cent forever stamps that I hoarded when they first appeared.

My Halloween greeting cards will have to make due with themed sticker seals.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m surprised the JOLs aren’t still available since they were already released. I mean they still have Christmas stamps in their online store! I wonder if they will even release them again since they have a new Halloween series coming out.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

boo who.....nothing wrong with that! You’re actually using the forever stamps in which they were intended, so no frugality in that!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

USPS has another series called The Art of Magic, and has a fortune teller one in the mix. I wish you could just purchase that one, because I’d definitely buy a few books of them!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I will buy a few books of the Halloween stamps this year. They look amazing!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I actually have a mini stamp collection. It first started off with the lunar year stamps (the 12th stamp in the series was just issued this year!) but in collecting them, it led me to collect a few other “Halloween-ish” (or spooky/eerie, whatever ya wanna call it) that includes the following.....

Classic Horror Monsters










Alfred Hitchcock










Edgar Allen Poe







l


Carnivorous plants










American bats











If there any other collectors out there that has something that you think I should add to my collection, please let me know!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhhhhh I just found a (much older) Edgar Allen Poe stamp to add to my collection!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard - I love your stamp collection, especially the Universal Monsters. Thanks for sharing them with us on the forum.


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

Oooh, those are great looking, very lovely design.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I missed out on the pumpkin stamps last year. I’m counting on you guys to sound the alert when they are spotted online for 2019.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

When could we reasonably expect them to be available for purchase in actual Post Offices? Early October? Early September?


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Those are wicked cool! thanks


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I contacted USPS to see if they had a release date and as of now there is no date yet. Here was part of their response to me:

No release date has been determined status is TBA .You can pre-order closer to the release date by calling 1-800-STAMP24 (1-800-782-6724).


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

While we wait for the Halloween stamps...frogs came out today! I may be biased (see username) but I think they're really cute.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Those are really cute! I love all the animal stamps they’ve had over the years.

I was actually just on their website yesterday to see if there was any sign of the new Halloween stamps. Nothing yet. Hopefully they won’t keep is waiting for much longer!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> USPS has another series called The Art of Magic, and has a fortune teller one in the mix. I wish you could just purchase that one, because I’d definitely buy a few books of them!
> 
> View attachment 582719


While we wait for the 2019 Halloween stamps, I ordered a book














of the 2018 Art of Magic stamps. I think they will fit right in with the Halloween theme I have going on. I also purchased some Halloween postcards (haven’t arrived yet) and I will be sending them out this year to select people. This will be my first year sending out Halloween cards.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I love those stamps! Bought a few books of them a while back. I wish you could just buy the fortune teller though!

What postcards did you get? I’ve tried looking for vintage Halloween postcards (mainly on Amazon) but am having a hard time finding what I’m looking for. I should probably just buy cardstock and make my own!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I love those stamps! Bought a few books of them a while back. I wish you could just buy the fortune teller though!
> 
> What postcards did you get? I’ve tried looking for vintage Halloween postcards (mainly on Amazon) but am having a hard time finding what I’m looking for. I should probably just buy cardstock and make my own!


I bought two different sets off eBay being sold by Victorian Trading Company. I believe one set is still available. The stock photo wasn’t the clearest, but I’m hoping for the best.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Are they in a tin? If so, they’re actually pretty great....bought those last year! Only prob is there’s not that many in the tin :/


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Are they in a tin? If so, they’re actually pretty great....bought those last year! Only prob is there’s not that many in the tin :/


Yes they are. I just looked and they are available on Amazon too. I won’t be giving out too many, so there should be enough. Only those friends that I know love Halloween will receive them. 

I’m going to look on RedBubble too. They may have cards.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

And it’s funny you mentioned them! I actually ordered a few things them off eBay recently (don’t have them yet but just got notification they shipped). I ordered a set of “Brain Elixir” cards (go figure right?) and this ornament. Which you know I must really like cuz I don’t really collect ornaments ?


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I was in the Post Office here earlier today, and they informed me that the new Halloween stamps might not be until early/mid-October. If you are absolutely chomping at the bit for some Halloween stamps, you might ask if your local PO has any left-overs from last year. They were pretty cool looking jack-o-lanterns, if I recall. Sounds nuts, but mine thought they might have some (turned out they didn't, though).


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Tasty Brains said:


> I was in the Post Office here earlier today, and they informed me that the new Halloween stamps might not be until early/mid-October. If you are absolutely chomping at the bit for some Halloween stamps, you might ask if your local PO has any left-overs from last year. They were pretty cool looking jack-o-lanterns, if I recall. Sounds nuts, but mine thought they might have some (turned out they didn't, though).


The jack-o'-lanterns were actually issued in 2016. Somehow I missed them and my local post office doesn't have any extras either. Eagerly awaiting the new ones!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Ladyfrog said:


> The jack-o'-lanterns were actually issued in 2016. Somehow I missed them and my local post office doesn't have any extras either. Eagerly awaiting the new ones!


Oops. Thanks for the correction on years. That would have been really amazing if they still had some from 2016. They still might, in all honesty. The clerk who was assisting me barely glanced in one of a number of stamp drawers for them on the advice of a fellow clerk. It's alright though. I walked out with two sets of the frog stamps. Already having a set of the cool magic stamps BobbieJo mentioned above. 

Maybe if we all buy up the new batch of Halloween stamps when they come out in October, the Post Office will decide they need to create new Halloween sets every year! ?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I would have liked to get the pumpkin stamps too. I’m in the post office frequently these days and now always look at the stamps being sold.


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

Dang. I hope they come sooner. I want them for my Halloween party invites I always mail around Oct 1.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I was pretty excited about the frog stamps, too (my user name kinda gives that away ?). Did you know you can buy a whole first release package online from the post office? I got the one for frogs and plan to make a piece of wall art with it. Probably do the same with the Halloween stamps.


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks for sharing. I will inquire next time, I pick up stamps.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well this fits in with my Dinosaur haunt theme this year - U.S. Post Office Tyrannosaurus Rex stamps! ....and post cards etc. I know we have other T-Rex dinosaur lovers out there so hope you see this. Just became available 8/29/19.















Tyrannosaurus Rex Stamp | USPS.com


The Tyrannosaurus Rex Forever stamps showcase the fierce carnivores that dominated the tail end of the dinosaur age.



store.usps.com






Just checked all the offered stamps and still waiting for this years Halloween ones.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I will *definitely* be picking up some of those T-Rex stamps.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Sis just asked a few days ago about the Halloween stamps & they told her end of month.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> Sis just asked a few days ago about the Halloween stamps & they told her end of month.


I got the same response yesterday. Come on USPS!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Gahhhh! Seriously? What are they thinking?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

The Spooky Silhouettes Halloween stamps are now available for pre-order on usps.com, with a scheduled release date for October 11th.






Spooky Silhouettes Stamp | USPS.com


The Spooky Silhouettes Forever stamps offer fun, frightful scenes that symbolize the annual celebration. The stamps feature digital illustrations by Tyler Lang.



store.usps.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Their website isn’t letting me log in. It just blanks out when I click the login link. Is it just me?


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

Bummer. It’s too late for when I mail my Halloween party invites.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

They sure are cutting it close. Hopefully I have enough of the magic stamps to cover all the Halloween exchange cards. I’d prefer to mail them out the first week of October rather than waiting.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Pre-sales available on the store.usps.com site. I just completed my order. A note on the order indicates "this item goes on sale October 11, 2019". Just thought I'd pass the info along to anyone else waiting for their release. Seems like the USPS could have released these a little sooner!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

FWIW, I'm sure they probably have a social media page where suggestions could be posted (I don't). It is very dumb to release them so late...probably ok for cards but someone's not even thinking about invitations.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I love the clean, simple design of the silhouette stamps. By far, the best looking stamps they've ever released. They'll work for any occasion.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

It wouldn’t have been so bad if they still had the JoLs available, but to have no Halloween stamps at all for anyone to purchase is just bad on their part. Guess they don’t value Halloween as much as they do Christmas. ?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just pre-ordered mine!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It wouldn’t have been so bad if they still had the JoLs available, but to have no Halloween stamps at all for anyone to purchase is just bad on their part. Guess they don’t value Halloween as much as they do Christmas. ?


No, they obviously don’t. I called my local post office to inquire about Halloween stamps. Apparently they may or may not have Halloween stamps around Oc14th, the employee wasn’t sure. But he did happily inform me that they have Christmas stamps available. Really?


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

these are awesome, I will have to grab some as I am running out of santa stamps, lol


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> No, they obviously don’t. I called my local post office to inquire about Halloween stamps. Apparently they may or may not have Halloween stamps around Oc14th, the employee wasn’t sure. But he did happily inform me that they have Christmas stamps available. Really?


That makes it sound like the only reason they're releasing them is for the collectors and not for people to actually use ?


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Went to my post office yesterday but they said not until the 12th...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just got a Paypal authorization notification for the USPS to put through the charge for my stamps so be on the lookout soon! 

When I get them I'll post pics.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

I was told yesterday they go on sell Friday Oct. 11 at Noon.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I got the same notification so it appears we should be getting them soon......finally!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Mine shipped today.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I popped by my Post office today and he assured me tomorrow. Is 20ish days out from Oct.31st the norm when they're introducing new Halloween stamp-lines? I think they should have specialty stamps like that available a good month out from the actual event/holiday. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Tasty Brains said:


> I popped by my Post office today and he assured me tomorrow. Is 20ish days out from Oct.31st the norm when they're introducing new Halloween stamp-lines? I think they should have specialty stamps like that available a good month out from the actual event/holiday. ?


I am going to my post office tomorrow in the hopes that they have the Halloween stamps.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

my PO had no idea they were even getting halloween stamps....


----------



## AdamsBarHunt (Jul 31, 2018)

Went to my post office today and bought 60 stamps! There were 4 other people there buying them and the two workers both said they're going to save some for themselves. Seems like they're pretty popular. I'm going to hold on to mine and use them for next years halloween party invitations.


----------



## CarolPerez (May 17, 2017)

Went to my PO a little before noon, I was the first to ask for the stamps. The clerk also mentioned that she would buy some for herself.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got the email today that my order had shipped!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Popped-in and grabbed three twenty-stamp sheets earlier today. ?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Got mine yesterday as well as the frogs. Didn't realize the color on the stamps had a metallic sheen. Doesn't appear that way in the picture & are cooler than I thought.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi guys - During this Covid-19 madness USPS needs people to buy stamps. 








People Are Buying Stamps And Praising Mail Carriers After The US Postal Service Said It Needs A Coronavirus Bailout


"Let's all buy stamps and save the Post Office."




www.buzzfeednews.com





I was able to buy the Halloween stamps from last year I never ordered. They are currently in stock: Spooky Silhouettes Stamp | USPS.com

It is my 1st official Halloween purchase of 2020. Makes me feel hopeful!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Hi guys - During this Covid-19 madness USPS needs people to buy stamps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder! I just ran out of spooky stamps.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Frog has an order sitting with a friend who works at one of those shipping stores. With the Sit and Stay he's been unable to pick them up.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, gonna work on my cards today since we're under a tornado/thunderstorm watch & I can't work outside today.

Sadly I don't have any more Halloween stamps I wanna use for them but I do have some custom stamps I ordered a while ago with my little alien guy on them.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Gonna get mine so I can get ready. Since I hardly leave the house these days might as well get a start on my cards.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Well we have a Walpurgis/Belatine? Halfway to Halloween exchange going now if anyone wants to join in go to the thread for it and let us know. There will be a Red White and Dead Exchange starting in mid May. Again if anyone is interested.


----------

